# Sweet Midget Pfshooter's / Hand Slaps And Fork Hits



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

If you have experienced this with your Sweet Midget PFShooter please view the following:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Great explanation, Perry. Fingers and knuckles everywhere are praising your words of wisdom.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I am certain thousands of shooters will set about to demonstrate that I'm wrong... But this works for me... Einstein defined insanity as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. Surely, if something works for one person, it would work for others!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Can`t beat that timing, just got my Pocket Dolphin today and she`s a beaut...Thanks Perry


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Really good explanation. Right in sinc with Dgui's method The only way. Like the point you made about balance of ammo and band. Makes me want to shoot PF again.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> I am certain thousands of shooters will set about to demonstrate that I'm wrong... But this works for me... Einstein defined insanity as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. Surely, if something works for one person, it would work for others!


Dude,, there are only 2 ways that you would be wrong

first: if you actually got hand slaps or fork hits








Second: if you said that was the only way,, reason being I shoot a slightly different way ( actually I shoot a multiple ways ) and I have only gotten 2 hits one was from a poor set up and the other was pure stupidity. Either way you covered the basics perfectly.

Thanks for sharing,, because the point isn't to help people that don't have issues, but the ones that do. Videos like these give a good perspective to new shooters that just don't know where to begin in solving their errors..

Good vid

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great video and explanation Perry! Thanks!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> I am certain thousands of shooters will set about to demonstrate that I'm wrong... But this works for me... Einstein defined insanity as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. Surely, if something works for one person, it would work for others!


Dude,, there are only 2 ways that you would be wrong

first: if you actually got hand slaps or fork hits








Second: if you said that was the only way,, reason being I shoot a slightly different way ( actually I shoot a multiple ways ) and I have only gotten 2 hits one was from a poor set up and the other was pure stupidity. Either way you covered the basics perfectly.

Thanks for sharing,, because the point isn't to help people that don't have issues, but the ones that do. Videos like these give a good perspective to new shooters that just don't know where to begin in solving their errors..

Good vid

LGD
[/quote]Speak for yerself, LGD!!! I have a plethora of problems! Stupidity being chief among them...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

HA cap! Well my point is that it was an excellent demo/tute and no wrong proving needed.

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> HA cap! Well my point is that it was an excellent demo/tute and no wrong proving needed.
> 
> LGD


I was teasing, bro. But I am slightly askew...


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for doing the video. Very informative.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great video, thanks!


----------

